# What else is left to do?



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

Try to get the ABS system on my SLC operational again. Here is what I have done so far.

1) Checked ABS codes. Required front wheel sensors to be replaced.
2) Replaced every relay and fuse associated with the operation of the ABS system.
3) Adjusted fluid level to make sure it was not overfilled.

Here is the current situation. 

1) The car still brakes, however the pedal is very very firm. 
2) My VAG-Com is not picking up any ABS fault codes.
3) Everything, with the exception of the ABS, is in perfect working order.

I have a working ABS unit to swap, I just want to check if I am missing anything else before I swap it out.

If all of this ends in disaster, I'll just swap in a non-abs set-up.


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

Firm pedal? Have you checked the brake booster check valve and vacuum line?


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

Ah, I have not specifically checked them. Currently the car sits at my folks place a few hours away. I usually get to work on it every couple of weeks or so. I constantly feel like I am starting at step 1 and I never really make any major headway with maintainence or repairs. I'll check and report back. Is the vac line T'd off of another line? How about the Check valve?


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

The vac line runs from the intake manifold to the brake booster. The piece that the vac line plugs into on the brake booster is the check valve.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

Holmes741 said:


> The vac line runs from the intake manifold to the brake booster. The piece that the vac line plugs into on the brake booster is the check valve.


 There is no brake booster on corrado ABS systems. A hard pedal means you may have a problem with the pressure accumulator or pump. Check the electrical connection pins first on the unit for corrosion.


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

What???? It's right here.. 

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...QQBrake_BoosterQQ19901995QQW0133-1598385.html


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

yeah, I was wondering if there was something I was missing. But, I only saw 4 connectors going to the ABS system. No vac lines. I'll probably just swap out the entire assembly and see if that takes care of things.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

Holmes741 said:


> What???? It's right here..
> 
> http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...QQBrake_BoosterQQ19901995QQW0133-1598385.html


 Boosters are for non ABS equipped cars. Use a bentley not autopartswarehouse.com.


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

I agree with everyone here on most levels. Check the power booster and valve. Pretty sure your car has one. From there check the abs unit and connections. Since you have a spare one maybe put it in anyways and save hours of traveling next time


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

THP8VGTI said:


> I agree with everyone here on most levels. Check the power booster and valve. Pretty sure your car has one. From there check the abs unit and connections. Since you have a spare one maybe put it in anyways and save hours of traveling next time


 I've driven a corrado with ABS for over 14 years. They do not have a booster.


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> I've driven a corrado with ABS for over 14 years. They do not have a booster.


 I retract all previous statements. Learned something new. I apologize. Do what crrdslcvr6 said to do


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

Update:

- Replace entire ABS pump assembly, R prop valve & rubber lines
- Rebuilt all 4 calipers
- Flushed and bled brakes/clutch

Car now has a fully operational ABS system with boosted brakes. No codes stored in the ABS computer. All is well now. :beer:


----------

